# Keyboard problem with ACPI

## Ondrej

Hi,

I enabled ACPI in my new 2.4.19-gentoo-r5 kernel, but during booting, the kernel never recognizes my keyboard. The NUM LOCK led stays on, the system boots up just fine, but the keyboard is dead. If I say N to ACPI, everything works like a charm.

Any ideas? Thanks!

Ondrej

----------

## gboyce

 *Ondrej wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I enabled ACPI in my new 2.4.19-gentoo-r5 kernel, but during booting, the kernel never recognizes my keyboard. The NUM LOCK led stays on, the system boots up just fine, but the keyboard is dead. If I say N to ACPI, everything works like a charm.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks!
> ...

 

Is this a USB keyboard by any chance?

I had a simliar problem when updating kernels a while back.  Newer kernels offered a few extra options that had to be enabled for USB keyboards to work, and I had to redo my config.

If this sounds like it could be the same problem, let me know and I'll check what those config options were (I'm at work right now, and it's my home machine).

----------

## Ondrej

No, it's a regular PS/2.  :Sad: 

----------

## c_kuzmanic

Yep, I'm having the same problem here (simple ps2 keyboard never had a problem before)...Any thoughts would be appreciated.

----------

## Guest

Ihad the same problem, luckily mine is usb using a ps/2 adapter. I just removed the adapter and recompiled with usb support it works great now.

----------

## jeropa

I just reinstalled Gentoo 1.1a and after recompiling the latest gentoo-sources kernel including ACPI I am left with a dead keyboard as previous people described.  

I'm going to fiddle with that today after work to see if I can find out what the problem is.  I'll post back if I find out more.  

FWIW I'm also using a PS/2+USB keyboard connected with the PS/2 connector.    :Confused: 

----------

## lx

The used acpi patch was a disaster on my computer, but well the keyboard worked, but other hardware was fucked up. I'm using a newer acpi patch and everything works fine, so maybe you should just get the stock 2.4.18 kernel and patch it yourselfs.

Cya lX

----------

## seaweed

Same problem.  Turning acpi off in the bios and rebooting gave me a working keyboad.

----------

## tanis2000

 *lx wrote:*   

> The used acpi patch was a disaster on my computer, but well the keyboard worked, but other hardware was fucked up. I'm using a newer acpi patch and everything works fine, so maybe you should just get the stock 2.4.18 kernel and patch it yourselfs.
> 
> Cya lX

 

What patch are you using? I'm having the same problem there.

----------

